# Stupid Changes in DPP 4.x vs DPP 3.x



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I mainly use DxO to process my files, but just occasionally I use DPP 3.x to open a file mainly to show me the focus point that was in operation (Ctrl L) usually on an OOF with my 7D to find out if it was me or the camera! 
Thought I would try DPP 4.x as it is free and supposedly better! Open the image, Ctrl L, menu dialogue box. Damn fat fingers, try Ctrl L carefully, menu! ???
Have a look through the drop down menu lists, show focus points, Ctrl J! 
I know it's only a silly thing, but WHY.  What purpose does changing shortcut keys serve other than making the transition more difficult? 
What other similar minor changes that appear to make life more difficult have you come across? 
Sometimes I try processing a whole image to see if it is any better, always feels harder than DxO. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## agierke (Apr 4, 2015)

most programs allow you to change shortcut keys via the preference menus. i am not a DPP user so im not sure that it will allow you to do this. have you checked to see if you can?


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi agierke. 
Ok now I feel slightly foolish, I had no idea shortcuts weren't hard wired, I also don't know if I can change the shortcut in DPP but I shall look! 
Thanks for the tip. 
Still doesn't explain why they would not keep the same shortcuts, does this perhaps improve compatibility with other software?

Cheers, Graham. 



agierke said:


> most programs allow you to change shortcut keys via the preference menus. i am not a DPP user so im not sure that it will allow you to do this. have you checked to see if you can?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2015)

Every time software gets a major revision, I'm disgusted at having to relearn. I hated it when Microsoft messed with the tool bar in Office, and Windows 8 was a mess even though it had a lot of improvements under the hood. I kept Windows 7.


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 5, 2015)

OP,
I am using dxo optics 8 and trying to find out how to display focus points in DXO like DPP? Does it mean there is no way to display focus points with DXO.
Thanks


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi ritholtz. 
I have not found it, couldn't see it mentioned in the instructions, and haven't seen it mentioned here whereas I think I have seen it mentioned for LR on here. 
Of course I never thought to search or ask here, just went where I knew I could find it! :
Cheers, Graham. 



ritholtz said:


> OP,
> I am using dxo optics 8 and trying to find out how to display focus points in DXO like DPP? Does it mean there is no way to display focus points with DXO.
> Thanks


----------

